# Người già nên nằm nệm nào? Nệm cứng hay nệm mềm?



## TranTam (12/4/19)

Người càng lớn tuổi thì xương sống cũng yếu đi, thường xuyên bị đau lưng, đau cột sống dẫn đến tình trạng mất ngủ triền miên. Vì vậy việc lựa chọn nệm phù hợp cho người già là vô cùng quan trọng, nhưng nệm như thế nào mới đáp ứng mang lại giấc ngủ ngon cho người già? Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu ngay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!




Người Già Nên Nằm Nệm Nào? Nệm Cứng Hay Nệm Mềm? - Thegioinem.com​
Người già là nhóm đối tượng có nguy cơ mắc các bệnh lý cơ xương khớp cao nhất, ở độ tuổi này cột sống trở nên yếu dần và kém linh hoạt hơn, vì thế dễ bị tổn thương và phát sinh đau nhức khó chịu. Trong đó, phổ biến nhất là tình trạng đau lưng ở người già do các nguyên nhân sau gây ra:

Thoát vị đĩa đệm

Thoái hóa xương khớp, cột sống

Đau lưng cơ năng

Một số bệnh lý khác: Gai cột sống, viêm cột sống, viêm khớp cùng chậu, loãng xương, lao xương, u tủy sống,…

Để hạn chế những cơn đau nhức ngoài việc điều trị ra còn cần phải chăm chút cho chỗ ngủ của mình với một chiếc nệm tốt và thoải mái. Dưới đây là các tiêu chí lựa chọn nệm cho người già mà bạn cần biết:

*1. Độ cứng và chất liệu của nệm*
Nhiều người vẫn còn quan niệm chủ quan rằng người già, người đau lưng nên nằm nệm càng mềm càng tốt vì độ êm ái và thoải mái. Nhưng đó là một suy nghĩ “dại dột” khi chọn nệm vì nệm có độ mềm mại quá nhiều sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng lún trũng khi nằm, khiến cho cột sống lưng bị cong võng theo độ lún của nệm. Ngược lại, nệm quá cứng sẽ tạo nên nhiều áp lực cho vùng vai, cổ, lưng khiến cho tình trạng đau nhức cang nghiêm trọng hơn.

Tóm lại nệm có độ cứng vừa phải, độ đàn hồi cao sẽ giúp nâng đỡ cột sống hoàn hảo cho người già. Trong số các dòng nệm thì nệm bông ép và nệm cao su thiên nhiên là được khuyên dùng và đánh giá cao,có độ cứng và độ đàn hồi phù hợp cho người già, người đau lưng.




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên có đặc tính đàn hồi và thoáng mát tốt, an toàn cho sức khỏe và đem lại sự êm ái khi ngủ - Thegioinem.com​
*2. Độ dày của nệm*
Không nên chọn nệm quá cao vì sẽ gây bất tiện cho người lớn tuổi, nệm có độ dày trong khoảng 10cm đến 15cm là phù hợp nhất. Ở độ cao này, khả năng thoát khí và thoát ấm nhanh hơn, đồng thời cũng vừa đủ độ êm ái và thoải mái khi nằm.




Nệm bông ép có độ phẳng cao, độ cứng vừa phải và độ êm ái của các lớp bông ép, vải bọc nệm thoáng mát - Thegioinem.com​
*3. Thương hiệu nệm uy tín, chất lượng*
Hãy đến với Thegioinem.com - đại lý phân phối nệm uy tín, chất lượng, cung cấp rất nhiều các dòng nệm cao su, lò xo, bông ép, … cùng các ấn phẩm chăn, drap, gối đến từ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Kim Cương, Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Tatana, Everon, Edena, Đồng Phú, Dunlopillo, Hàn Việt Hải, Ưu Việt, Cuscino, Lotus,... mang lại những sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho giấc ngủ gia đình!


----------



## demxanh (12/4/19)

Mua đệm chính hãng giá rẻ tại Đệm Xanh
*Đệm Xanh* - Hệ thống *chăn ga gối đệm* hàng đầu tại Hà Nội. “Cho Giấc ngủ xanh – Cho Cuộc sống xanh” là phương châm và sứ mệnh của Đệm Xanh mang tới cho khách hàng.

Liên hệ báo giá mua hàng và tư vấn kích thước:
Hotline: 0962 701 701 - 1800 6250(Miễn phí cước)
Email: demxanh.com@gmail.com
Website: Demxanh.com
Fb: fb.com/demxanhcom
Twiter: twitter.com/DemXanh_com
Pin: pinterest.com/demxanhcom
Showroom 1: 113 Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Showroom 2: 170 Cầu Giấy, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
Showroom 3: 1A, 1B Trường Chinh, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Showroom 4: 318 Khâm Thiên, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Showroom 5: 45 Hàng Đậu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Showroom 6: 268 Võ Chí Công, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội
Showroom 7: 566B Nguyễn Văn Cừ, P.Gia Thụy, Long Biên, Hà Nội
Showroom 8: 56-58 Quang Trung, Tp Thái Bình, Thái Bình


----------

